# BIG BIG NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WE ARE EXPECTING A BABY



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

We were not expecting any of this, we were just married for two months and my wife is pregnat. This is crazy...... she is getting her ultra sound on Friday. I am scared and nervous I don't even know where to start. 



I need info on preparing my dogs for a baby and how to make sure that I set this up for success. My furry kids are a part of my life and I don't want to be like those people on craigslist getting rid of their pets because of their newborn. My wife is 100% supportive and wants to make sure our family stays the same no matter what. 



I need your help family, can you guys provide me with links and info on this. Any tips or help you can provide me is greatly apreciated.
:roll:


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

First, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! :clap: I never had any issue with any of my dogs when my kids were born. First thing we always did though was to bring the babies blanket in the house before the baby came home so the dog could get used to the scent. I'm sure people will have a ton of other advice but this worked for us.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

wild_deuce03 said:


> First, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! :clap: I never had any issue with any of my dogs when my kids were born. First thing we always did though was to bring the babies blanket in the house before the baby came home so the dog could get used to the scent. I'm sure people will have a ton of other advice but this worked for us.


thanks for the advice  did you let the dogs sleep in the same room as the baby?


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! I'm so happy for you both! 

First off, you'll need to find either one of those babies they use in Home Ec class in high school that cries and what not, or a cassette tape/cd with various baby sounds on it to get your pups used to the sound. Take them around other people (family/friends) that have small babies so they can smell them, hear them, get used to the noises and chaos surrounding them. I know you've done a tremendous job socializing your pups with older kids, but they do need to get used to small babies and toddlers.

As you start to prepare the baby's room (if you're not going to have the baby sleeping in your room), make sure that you set the boundaries/limits for the dogs so that they know what's allowed regarding that room, and what's not. 

Now, the dogs will be able to sense the changes in your wifes hormone balance, and she'll emit different pheromones, and they'll pick up on this, and as she progresses during the pregnancy, they'll be able to hear the baby's heartbeat, and if they have a close enough encounter with her, they may even get kicked by the baby, lol. It's funny to watch a dog's reaction to the first time they're kicked by a baby in the womb! I loved it with my dogs... it was hilarious to see their facial expressions. 

When it comes to brining the baby home and introducing the dogs to baby, people will always do things differently. I didn't keep my dogs from smelling my children, didn't want to make them jealous or feel left out. My dogs were allowed to smell the baby, under close supervision (with my first child), and after I had my second, they already knew the routine. I had the baby in the car seat/carrier, wrapped up in the blanket and content, and they were allowed to sniff her and check her out thoroughly, but I didn't let them get too nosey. They weren't allowed on the couch while I had her in my arms, but at night when I was laying on the couch and nursing her, they were allowed to lay at the opposite end of the couch, at my feet (I slept on the couch the first 2 wks when I brought my first baby home so my husb at the time didn't wake up when it was time for diapering/feedings). They stayed at that end of the couch until morning when it was time to get up for potty and food breaks, lol. After the first couple weeks, they were allowed to be more free with the baby, as far as checking her out. Alyia, my pit/chow/blue heeler mix, was very protective over her and wouldn't allow friends/relatives to hold her or touch her or get near her without me giving the okay. Alyia was also the designated baby spit-up cleaner upper, lol. If Chenoá spit up and I didn't clean it up quick enough, or it hit the floor, Alyia was on it! I know that's gross, but it saved me from having to clean it up, lol. Bruce was more protective than Alyia, at times, as he would sneak into her room, and hide under her crib when he knew I was getting her ready for bed, and I'd have to drag him outta the room every night. If she cried in the middle of the night, they would both jump up on my side of the bed with their front paws only, and nudge me til I got up to go check on her. I have pix of Alyia and Bruce with Chenoá when she was younger, between newborn and 6 mos old, but they're not on photobucket so I'll have to dig em up and scan em in and post em up for you later. I've honestly never had an issue or a concern with any of my dogs regarding my kids b/c they've never given me a reason not to trust them. They've never once growled, curled a lip up, or shown any signs that concerned me what so ever. 

Some people recommend bringing the baby's blanket home from the hospital, or clothing, before bringing the baby home, and allowing the dog(s) to smell it so they know the baby's scent before baby comes home. I didn't do any of that. I knew my dogs and knew what signs to look for and what to expect. 

I don't know if that'll help you out any or not, but I just thought I'd share that with you. CONGRATULATIONS, again on your wonderful news!! I wish you nothing but the best!


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

you are responsible for the situation.
the variable is the dog,and it's soundness.look now for signs that will be inhibitors or attributes.
how are they with kids of friends or what they do when kids jump out from behind a car.
what types of parents do the kids have?
harboring or fearful parents exude onto kids.
I'll give you my yesterday situation and shut up.
I was going to the water,walkin with my dogs,theirs some people outside talking.A kid,girl 7'sih pops up right in front of the pit,from behind A car.my dog without missing a beat,not startled,or fearful,wags her tail so hard that I'm mmaking excuses for it hitting the car.
the people,God,what awesome folks,they smile and giggle.the whole scenario would be one for the Dog Gods.
I find out,the kid is slow,she isn't the forgiving kind,saying,rather than questioning touching Chica with her arms around her neck.
thats stability.

i'm gonna say this,might take some heat,oh well.
I walk off leash.where I live is 2 short blocks to A spot that is ok for off leash,A patch of woods before the river.
my dogs heel,they do not over react to other dogs.they drop to the ground at "TST" sound.and don't move.I have their leash in hand.
I am aware of al the intracies of my dogs.
soundness is the test they must literally survive to survive in my world and I'm not broad in my acceptance of questionable measures.

oh,we brought 2 kids home to 3 pits and never thought twice about it.


----------



## DeeboLove (May 28, 2010)

:goodpost::goodpost:

CONGRATULATIONS!!! thats very exciting news! :woof:
I saw Victoria Stillwell do something similar to what thaladypit said with the toy babies and it seemed to work. Also she had the parents-to-be walk with the dogs and a baby carriage to get them used to that too.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> thanks for the advice  did you let the dogs sleep in the same room as the baby?


Yes, but only because the baby slept with us for the first year because my wife breast fed. Like Will said, a lot depends on your dog. IMO, prepare for it, but don't over think it and freak yourself out.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

ThaLadyPit said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!! I'm so happy for you both!
> 
> First off, you'll need to find either one of those babies they use in Home Ec class in high school that cries and what not, or a cassette tape/cd with various baby sounds on it to get your pups used to the sound. Take them around other people (family/friends) that have small babies so they can smell them, hear them, get used to the noises and chaos surrounding them. I know you've done a tremendous job socializing your pups with older kids, but they do need to get used to small babies and toddlers.
> 
> ...


thank you soo much for the info. I want to keep my dogs in the bedroom in their crates like I do now when the baby comes home. Do you think that is ok? What about licking the baby, what is acceptable what isnt? my family is very supersticious and old school and thy are all telling me to get rid of my furr kids. I obviously wont do that and the doctor said there is nothing to worry about but I want to make sure everything is controlled.

I will get an old stroller and a fake baby to start working with my pets, my cats a pretty psycho so I have to worry about them as well. Soooo much to do thank God i have you guys to teach me :woof:


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

william williamson said:


> you are responsible for the situation.
> the variable is the dog,and it's soundness.look now for signs that will be inhibitors or attributes.
> how are they with kids of friends or what they do when kids jump out from behind a car.
> what types of parents do the kids have?
> ...


My dogs love kids and my cats. My Bernie doesn't know a stranger and has medium to low prey drive. thank you for sharing that information with me.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

DeeboLove said:


> :goodpost::goodpost:
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!!! thats very exciting news! :woof:
> I saw Victoria Stillwell do something similar to what thaladypit said with the toy babies and it seemed to work. Also she had the parents-to-be walk with the dogs and a baby carriage to get them used to that too.


thank you:roll: I read somewhere that it is good start bringing the new smells of baby lotions and products also. I need to come with a gameplan and structured training to start setting up boundaries. My dogs are very good but my chiwawa loves to be on the lap so I have to make sure I can adress everything without making my dogs feel that they are not getting enough attention.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I wonder how Lisa is doing ?


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

davidfitness83 said:


> thank you soo much for the info. I want to keep my dogs in the bedroom in their crates like I do now when the baby comes home. Do you think that is ok? What about licking the baby, what is acceptable what isnt? my family is very supersticious and old school and thy are all telling me to get rid of my furr kids. I obviously wont do that and the doctor said there is nothing to worry about but I want to make sure everything is controlled.
> 
> I will get an old stroller and a fake baby to start working with my pets, my cats a pretty psycho so I have to worry about them as well. Soooo much to do thank God i have you guys to teach me :woof:


Yes, having them continuing to sleep in your room will be fine. Mine did. I didn't seclude my dogs from anything. They accompanied me to the bathroom when I bathed my kids, even though they didn't like baths themselves. They accompanied me on walks, diaper changes, feeding times, everything to do with baby, they were by my side.

Licking is up to you. I allowed it, I just told them "Easy" if I felt they were being too rough, and they'd back off. You just have to be confident in this as you are in your regular socialization/training routines. It's no different.


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Ahhh!! How exciting!!!!

I really don't have any info on this...
Just wanted to say CONGRATS


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Yes, having them continuing to sleep in your room will be fine. Mine did. I didn't seclude my dogs from anything. They accompanied me to the bathroom when I bathed my kids, even though they didn't like baths themselves. They accompanied me on walks, diaper changes, feeding times, everything to do with baby, they were by my side.
> 
> Licking is up to you. I allowed it, I just told them "Easy" if I felt they were being too rough, and they'd back off. You just have to be confident in this as you are in your regular socialization/training routines. It's no different.


thank you :reindeer:


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

brandileigh080 said:


> Ahhh!! How exciting!!!!
> 
> I really don't have any info on this...
> Just wanted to say CONGRATS


thank you


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

My grandmother hated it but we let the dogs lick the kids. Sky and Spike were really protective of them when they were little.


----------



## Jerretb (Oct 11, 2010)

Congrads man, very excited for you! hope all turns out great.
I would introduce the dogs to all of the babies things. 
bottles, blankets, crib, toys and etc.. let the dog see all of these things and get used to them as soon and long as possible. Also i would try to keep kids around as much as possible just to get them used to what to expect the younger the better. show the dog attention dont neglect them or show them any less attention. you dont wanna give them a reason to not like the new member of the family. and it does sound weird to let the dog lick the baby but that is great advice that and lots of sniffing it will help make the dog more comfortable with the baby. 

Very excited for you and hope for the absolute best!


----------



## Pitcrew (Jan 19, 2008)

Congrats! I think you will do just fine. I like all the above advice. Sounds good and solid to me. By all means let them smell and lick the baby! It should not be a mystery to the dogs what this "little human bean" is all about.!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Congratulations!:woof:

Exciting stuff .


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

thank you all.. I wonder why people say their babies are allergic to dogs?


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> thank you all.. I wonder why people say their babies are allergic to dogs?


Some babies can be & some are over protective mommies - idk???


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

The allergies is a whole other topic. Sometimes kids are born with allergies, sometimes they develop later in life. I wouldn't worry too much about that until/unless you see signs of allergies.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

ThaLadyPit said:


> The allergies is a whole other topic. Sometimes kids are born with allergies, sometimes they develop later in life. I wouldn't worry too much about that until/unless you see signs of allergies.


I read that if the baby is born into a household with pets he will be inmune to the pets. It is different when you have a kid and bring a dog when he hasn't been exposed what do you think?


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I've heard that as well. I never worried about it with my kids, but I guess b/c I was raised with pets, I expected nothing less for my kids. Yeah, I can see how they would become allergic if exposed later in life, rather than from birth. Again, I wouldn't worry since you've already got pets in the home.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

ThaLadyPit said:


> I've heard that as well. I never worried about it with my kids, but I guess b/c I was raised with pets, I expected nothing less for my kids. Yeah, I can see how they would become allergic if exposed later in life, rather than from birth. Again, I wouldn't worry since you've already got pets in the home.


thank you  have you heard from Lisa? I wonder how she is doing?


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Congratulation!!!! 
And I don't think you have anything to worry about, all mine have been great with babies. Tika my husky didn't wanna leave Jessalyn (my nieces) side when she was brought home, oh you should have seen how worried she was when Jess would cry, she would walk to us then to where jess was then walk back and forth if we didn't get up in time she would start to prance whine and howl. Cajun am bully just wanted to cuddle her and really was a great “nanny” dog, Katie the chi was and still is great and we only had some prob with her snapping a bit when the kids got older and started yanking ears and tells she only warned them and it really was her right being only 5lb. Roxy the golden the lazy hod just does/did lay there and let them crawl all over them using her as a pillow. Anyway the list goes on and on and on and never have we had a problem. Only time I would worry is if an animal has show obvious signs of HA before beyond that don’t ignore the dogs just go about your life with the new addition part of it.  

We never really did any prepping with the dogs/kids just didn't worry about it we were very comfortable with all of our animals and knew there body language very well so there was no worries. 

Anyway congrats and good luck


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

not to sound to relaxed of course just know your dog and be in tuned to them, I’m sure you'll know if you have a problem although I seriously doubt you will.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

davidfitness83 said:


> thank you  have you heard from Lisa? I wonder how she is doing?


Yes, I have. She was on briefly earlier today. She took care of some business on here, but she's spending much needed quality time with Justin right now. You can go the thread in the Family Room under the Lounge and see where I posted pix for her. She did post in the thread, but is taking a break right now. She's much better now, and Justin is fine as well.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Aireal said:


> not to sound to relaxed of course just know your dog and be in tuned to them, I'm sure you'll know if you have a problem although I seriously doubt you will.


thank you for your info as well.. I am starting to feel very possitive about all this.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> thank you for your info as well.. I am starting to feel very possitive about all this.


you'll be fine, just relax and enjoy your family as it grows, you and the boys will love it!!! (lol the mama to of course)


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

I have no kids and don't plan on it for awhile, so i'm void of info, but CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG Congrats  how exciting. I would let the dogs stay with her a lot. I always had Marley right next to me and he'd lay his head over my belly and listen to him move. Also before you bring the baby home give the dogs a blanket or a piece of the baby's clothing so they can get used to the scent. They may be a little nervous around the baby at first but they should adjust to the change.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> I have no kids and don't plan on it for awhile, so i'm void of info, but CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


we were not trying to at all if anything we tried everything to stop it from happening lol thank you


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

kg420 said:


> OMG Congrats  how exciting. I would let the dogs stay with her a lot. I always had Marley right next to me and he'd lay his head over my belly and listen to him move. Also before you bring the baby home give the dogs a blanket or a piece of the baby's clothing so they can get used to the scent. They may be a little nervous around the baby at first but they should adjust to the change.


thank you  I heard that a lot I will def do that.


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

CONGRATS!!  

i wouldn't let any dog sleep in the same room as a baby unless the dog is being crated or an adult is awake to supervise. i saw an article awhile back about a lady who took a nap with her baby on the bed next to her and the family dog ended up attacking the baby. that's probably an obvious bit of advice though.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

congrats bro...sounds like you got plenty of good advice...you're a responsible owner so i know you'll be a great parent and handle errthing properly...best of luck to you and your wife


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

Everything is going to be perfect. Dogs are fine with you guys. Just move litter box to low access places for her and no gardening for her either. You never know where a stray may leave it's scent. Kids growing up with animals are less inclined to allergies as they have raised their tolerances from birth. All 3 of my girls are allergy free from our cats and the dogs. As of thus far even their allergies from mother nature are minimal. The largest worries we had with animals of any kind was the gardening. Tina loves curb appeal and it bothered her that she wasn't the one planting and I could give her a hard time about it. 

I am aLways here for advice or support anytime. I am up at 4am and sleep at 11pm call or text I'm here for you


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

BTW shana IBC says congrats!


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> I read that if the baby is born into a household with pets he will be inmune to the pets. It is different when you have a kid and bring a dog when he hasn't been exposed what do you think?


It might be possible but it's not a guarantee. My daughter was born with our cats already there but she is allergic. Of course, it could be that my wife and I are allergic to cats as well (we've built up a tolerance over time though).


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

00 S/C Lightning said:


> Everything is going to be perfect. Dogs are fine with you guys. *Just move litter box to low access places for her and no gardening for her either.* You never know where a stray may leave it's scent. Kids growing up with animals are less inclined to allergies as they have raised their tolerances from birth. All 3 of my girls are allergy free from our cats and the dogs. As of thus far even their allergies from mother nature are minimal. The largest worries we had with animals of any kind was the gardening. Tina loves curb appeal and it bothered her that she wasn't the one planting and I could give her a hard time about it.
> 
> I am aLways here for advice or support anytime. I am up at 4am and sleep at 11pm call or text I'm here for you


Good point! I didn't know he had cats. I forget what, but something in the litter can be harmful to a pregnant woman. Not sure if it's harmful to her, the baby, or both. It's nothing to get freaked out about though. She just shouldn't be changing any cat litter during the pregnancy. Also, make sure the cats can't sleep with the baby. They get attracted to the body heat of the baby and you run the risk of the cat suffocating him/her by snuggling to close. Not trying to freak you out, just want you to be prepared.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

wild_deuce03 said:


> Good point! I didn't know he had cats. I forget what, but something in the litter can be harmful to a pregnant woman. Not sure if it's harmful to her, the baby, or both. It's nothing to get freaked out about though. She just shouldn't be changing any cat litter during the pregnancy. Also, make sure the cats can't sleep with the baby. They get attracted to the body heat of the baby and you run the risk of the cat suffocating him/her by snuggling to close. Not trying to freak you out, just want you to be prepared.


It's actually the ammonia in the cat's urine, and the cat's fecies that is toxic to pregnant women, and the unborn fetus. She shouldn't be handling the cat, cat litter, etc. The doctor will tell her all this when she goes for her first appointment though. I had cats when my children were born, and they didn't try to snuggle up to the babies, but again my dogs were so protective, the cats didn't dare go near the babies if the dogs were in sight.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Thank you guys  and yes I have kitties the doc didn't mention much about them. She told us that Maria should not clean the liter box anymore and the kitties are pretty wild but mostly with objects and not people. They love to snuggle so I have to keep an eye out. for them.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

ThaLadyPit said:


> It's actually the ammonia in the cat's urine, and the cat's fecies that is toxic to pregnant women, and the unborn fetus. She shouldn't be handling the cat, cat litter, etc. The doctor will tell her all this when she goes for her first appointment though. I had cats when my children were born, and they didn't try to snuggle up to the babies, but again my dogs were so protective, the cats didn't dare go near the babies if the dogs were in sight.


Really? the Nurse lady told us it was the poop of the cats that carry toxo something and she will take a titter test to make sure she is negative. I thought it was the poop of the cats what was the big problem?


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> Really? the Nurse lady told us it was the poop of the cats that carry toxo something and she will take a titter test to make sure she is negative. I thought it was the poop of the cats what was the big problem?


i believe that is correct, also she should be able to handle/cuddle the cats just fine just to be safe you need to be on litter duty for awhile


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Well, I know when I was pregnant, I was told not to handle the litter box cleaning, or the cats after coming out of the litter box. I was military at the time, and they tend to be more protective/cautious than civilian doctors do, so maybe that was the case. I also worked part time at a vet's office after my normal duty hours on base, and the Dr. Rathke and Dr. Corrum didn't want me dealing with the cats either, due to my pregnancy, so I just didn't. Just listen to the doctor and everyone should be fine.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Well, I know when I was pregnant, I was told not to handle the litter box cleaning, or the cats after coming out of the litter box. I was military at the time, and they tend to be more protective/cautious than civilian doctors do, so maybe that was the case. I also worked part time at a vet's office after my normal duty hours on base, and the Dr. Rathke and Dr. Corrum didn't want me dealing with the cats either, due to my pregnancy, so I just didn't. Just listen to the doctor and everyone should be fine.


Maybe I will do regular paw and booty cleaning of the cats with wipes just incase although we only met the nurse the doc is tomorrow during the ultra-sound. Our Bullycat is a big lazy snuggle bear and it is going to be hard keeping him away from my wife  i hope that is not the case though.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

A big congrats to you!!!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> A big congrats to you!!!


thank you any advice you can offer I would greatly apreciate it  specially since you just went through this whole thing.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

congratulations!!!!


----------



## Lvis (Mar 4, 2010)

get some diapers with a sprinkle of baby powder around the house and MAKE sure the dog does not chew on them


----------

